# I need a dog safe disinfectant



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi all, I need to disinfect one of the fabric type puppy play pens, I just don't know what will be safe to use. I want it ready for when Angel is spayed so obviously I want it to be spotless. Do I use something natural (I seem to recall white vinegar) or is there something just for pets or is dettol good enough? Would really appreciate any advice.

Thanks Louise


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

lipsthefish said:


> Hi all, I need to disinfect one of the fabric type puppy play pens, I just don't know what will be safe to use. I want it ready for when Angel is spayed so obviously I want it to be spotless. Do I use something natural (I seem to recall white vinegar) or is there something just for pets or is dettol good enough? Would really appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks Louise


We use this stuff at home and it smells lovely

Safe 4 - The Disinfectant Solution


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I recently bought some 'odour fresh' pet disinfectant which is fantastic . I bought a few different fragrances and they are lovely!

I have used them on my patio, in my working dogs kennels, cleaning my car and in my house to wash the floors with  

Buy Pet Disinfectants and Deodorisers | Mistral Cleaning Products and Chemicals UK - to 8

I really rate them and as well as being pet safe, they are so versatile and can be used for pretty much any cleaning task, even for laundry!!! The only downside is some smell good enough to drink 

And nope I do not work for them


----------



## Tinkle (Mar 3, 2012)

I posted a while back and got some good advice here, hope it helps

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/225341-backyards-dogs.html


----------

